# ariens st 420 help



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I received a ariens snowblower that would not stay running. It seams to run only on the primed gas. Are there any adjust I could make? Or something I could clean to fix this problem. Any help is greatly appreciated because there is about 3 inches of snow on the ground already
Thanks


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

you are going to have to clean the carb. take it apart and do a thorough cleaning get all holes clean and it should run.


----------



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

*Ariens st420 adjustments*

I have got an ariens st420 snowblower. I cleaned the carb and got it running. Does anyone know how to adjust all of the screws and where they should be at? Including the adjustment screw at the bottom of the bowl.
Thanks


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

turn screw on bottom of bowl in all the way dont force it just till you feel it bottom out then turn out one&half turns and start from there you will have to tweak it once you get it running


----------

